# Breeding Age of Bulls



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

I have heard that bulls can breed at 6 months, but since I have had a few bulls in the pasture and no one is pregnant, one was 2+ and he has been gone since May, but then we had two that were a year in the spring/early summer, and one that was a year old in August (but he was gone about that time). 

We currently just have one bull who was born last year spring/early summer.

Do I come to the conclusion that he is shooting blanks because my cows are in heat repeatedly (at least I can verify that with my Jersey)? Or is he just not old enough to do the job properly?

Also, I have a 4 month old Holstein that I am bottle feeding and got him when he was very sick so had to baby and nurse him. I would like him to breed before he gets dangerous and has to go to freezer camp. What age can I expect him to actually be able to sire something?


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

When he reaches puberty, which will be around 10 to 12 months of age. Once a bull has reached puberty or sexual maturity, then he will no longer be shooting blanks. Of course it's best to clarify this by getting him semen tested by a vet.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Best to get a Breeding Soundness Exam - they will not only test the semen but examine the bull for "mechanical" problems too.

We used a yearling bull last year (passed his BSE with flying colors). He was 13 months when we turned him in. He settled the younger and smaller heifers first. Our two biggest and oldest cows were the last to calve. They calved almost exactly in order of size and age. So it seemed to take a little longer to get his confidence or maybe his technique up to par to settle the bigger, older cows. Maybe something like that is happening at your place, but if you get the bulls tested you can know for sure.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Karin is right; A bull younger than ten months is unlikely to settle a cow, though in the absence of a mature bull they will try to mount. Moreover, mature cows may be too tall for them, and often mature cows will butt a bull calf away--don't want to fool with them. 

If that Holstein bull is aggressive don't bother to let him mature---the freezer is the place for him. Either borrow a mature bull of good temperament or watch your cows and get an AI tech out when you see a cow in standing heat. If you see them standing the Tech will want to breed them about twelve hours later.

You can also load your cows and take them to a bull when you see one in standing heat, but you cannot wait the twelve hours for that. OR: The cow will come in just about every 21 days. If you see one in standing heat you can count 18 days, haul her to a pasture with a bull in it, then pick her up on the 25th day and you should be good to go


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info.

The Holstein isn't aggressive yet. I know the dangers of bottle bulls and Holstein bulls, so it is a double whammy.

The bull that is out with them right now is destined for the freezer mainly because he is related to all the angus cows, one being his mother. My sister is looking for a new blood line, he is a year and a half give our take, because I can't remember exactly when he was born.


----------

